# Iberia strike



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

La plantilla de Iberia prepara una huelga entre el 14 y 21 de diciembre - CincoDías.com

googletranslated - -not great but you'll get the gist
Traductor de Google



> Yesterday started designing a calendar of protests CCOO, UGT and USO, reaching a preliminary agreement, according to union sources, to promote strikes between 14 and 21 December. Also present at the talks Sepla, but the pilots union will remain outside the movement, despite communion with her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

It just makes me wonder about flying Iberia. How can one plan a trip months in advance with any certitude?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*Iberia Strike*

This is the third time I have chosen to fly Iberia only to find them going on strike.... December 14, 18, 19, 20 and 21 are planned at present


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is the third time I have chosen to fly Iberia only to find them going on strike.... December 14, 18, 19, 20 and 21 are planned at present


is that confirmed now then?


do you have a link?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> is that confirmed now then?
> 
> 
> do you have a link?




I phoned Iberia office.. plus it is all over the net..just google Iberia strike


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't have time to google earlier - I was just popping in between classes........ I've barely stopped today 


now that I have finished, here's a link to one report

Iberia crews set holiday strikes over job cuts | Reuters



> The around-the-clock strikes will be held on *December 14 and the five days from December 17 to December 21,* union leaders said on Thursday. Company officials and analysts warned the strikes would hit the image and finances of the loss-making airline.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Not a great move in this financial climate, certainly won't win any friends taking this action.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*Letter from Iberia*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Strike confirmed however I have just spoken to Iberia who tell me not all the flights will be affected and to phone back in two days,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

IMPORTANT INFORMATION: The unions have just officially called a strike for December 14-17-18-19-20-21. The strike has been called only for those specific dates, so that if you have flights on other days or months, in principle you will not be affected.

Both sides will now proceed to negotiate the minimum services that will be offered, thereby establishing which flights will be canceled and which will be protected, so that we may offer alternatives to those affected.

At present we cannot provide more information, as we cannot take any measures until the minimum services are announced, but we will update all our channels with any relevant news. We do appreciate your patience, and regret the uncertainty for those scheduled to fly on those days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

This is all troubling. For long haul, Iberia is a major carrier to get to Spain. It just makes me wonder how reliable they will be in the future. At considerable effort, I discoverd their employee base to be about 20,000, which mean the announced layoffs are around 22% of total workforce. Now that is a RIF!!


----------

